# Compak k3 touch or something else



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I am thinking of of upgrading from MC2 to Compak K3 T with a view to upgrading coffee machine at a later date (funds permitting)

Possible M/cs ECM TECH Rocket Cellini EV Izzo Alex H/X.

With this in mind would the Compak K3 fit the bill OR any other suggestions /obsevations


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

K3 will do the job but could you squeeze a bigger grinder in?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

A K3 ? with those machines? Buy cheap buy twice!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would think, that others will say when upgrading your grinder, is to look as far ahead as you can, and spend as much as you can. You can always find a coffee machine to match your grinder, but the other way around gives you less choice.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you for the replies, when you say ,could I squeeze in something bigger how much bigger / make model.In a relatively small kitchen one of the afore mentioned M/chs will consume more space than I would like but as this would be the last upgrade I thought I might bite the bullet.

Otherwise look at smaller M/chs but I prefer straight sides to the shaped ones (eg Barista). I will open another thread on grinders and machines and seek more suggestions /information on coffee machines.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The premise here is that unfortunately with grinders the bigger the grinder is almost always the better the grinder, bigger grinder equally bigger motor, more torque less speed, bigger burrs, cooler more consistently ground coffee and thus better quality. Take for example the grinder you have suggested, as i said before, it will do the job, as will a vario, as will an mc2, but they will not do the job that a mazzer royal (huge beast) will do. You will find that you will always be wanting more from the K3 and always wishing you had gone just a bit bigger. An anfim caimano or a la cimbali magnum with micro hopper is not taller than a k3 with hopper, but the quality and consistency of the grind will blow the k3 out of the water.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Another shout out for the quamar m80e.

Used one last weekend and it was epic. Mine is on its way to me. Shorter than a mazzer mini with small hopper, but the motor power and burr size of something more like a super jolly. It's fast, easy to use, neat and good looking too.

IMHO the best value out there if you want to buy new and want something with commercial style build and capability, in a domestically acCeptable package.

I can also verify that it gets some really nice flavours out of coffees.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Can the afore mentioned grinders be readily made doserless? I presume they are snapped up quickly used!!.Not averse to used , looked at Cim/Magnum does not look too big.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Not really... You'd need to do a fair bit of DIY to make a doser grinder work well as doserless. Better off buying doserless to start with


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

callum put the timer on his la cimbali and i am currently looking at doserless chute mods, so should not be to much hassle, however the doser mech on the magnum is sweeeeeeeet as is the anfim. My only concern with say a quamar which on paper is a great grinder for the home, is that in upping the speed of a motor you compromise the grind temeperature, I have had the fiorenzato version of that grinder (t80) in my hands and in my opinion it is still an entry level grinder, albeit with doserless capabilities.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Not sure I agree coffeechap. The speed at which the fairly aggressive burrs dispense coffee stops the being exposed to heat for too long, unlike a super jolly which is much slower by comparison. Also the flavour profile was at least the match of the MDX I had, if not slightly better.

I'd put the m80 squarely up against a super jolly in performance terms, and miles ahead in value terms. It can hardly be entry level when it knocks the socks off a mazzer mini and is substantially better made than a vario. The eureka mignon is entry level, the m80 is a huge step forward.

But then this is just based on my experience and opinion based on using these grinders, your mileage may vary.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yes it does and i make no appologies for saying this, but unless the m80 is significantly different to the t80 then it is not as good as an equally adorned mazzer superjolly, it does appear a good grinder, and would love to have one down at the grindoff if only to pitch it against those grinders you suggest are not in its league, I hope you are right as at its price point it is a great deal.

with regard to aggresive burrs i dont think it makes a great deal of difference i am pretty confident that if a temperature probe were placed in the ground coffee from the m80 and any grinder with a slower spin speed the coffee from the m80 will be hotter.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

How does the RR55 OD compare with the Super Jolly & M80E?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

not wanting to prempt the grindoff too much but the rr55 is a better grinder than the mazzer SJ. as far as the m80 goes who knows, i havent got one to compare, like i said it would be good to have the m80 at the grind off as it would allow people to make a more informed decision on its capabilities. I know it does not meet the criteria as it is way more expensive than the £250 price point that all of the grinders in the grindoff cost, but as it has had so much debate on here as to its capabilities, i say let it shine or fade away in a comparison test.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

What's the best price for a quamar m80e? I really like the look of it and have been thinking of upgrading my MC2 to get the best out of my Isomac tea!


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

glevum said:


> How does the RR55 OD compare with the Super Jolly & M80E?


The super jolly, M80 and Brasilia/Rossi RR45/RR55 are very similar grinders. They each have 64mm flat burrs rotating at about 1400rpm in the UK. The differences between them will come down to the particular burrset (age, OEM or not etc) and the way it is used. I've not used an RR55, but it does seem to be better regarded than the RR45 - even though the burrs and burr carrier assemblies are identical for both. The RR45 is stepped and horrible to use, is the RR55 stepless?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

If I knew I wasn't going to be crazy attached to it, I'd have sent down my m80e for you to play with at the grind off


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Found a quamar for $14 thats 10 of the queens finest...










http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41NoA1YpMJL._SY300_.jpg


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think we have just found the perfect christmas present for shrink


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

It's bizarre that on the pc I can see the image once on tapatalk it on it all its might for two times.

I would love to see it at the grind off but it's over the budget


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The rr55OD is in a different price point and league to the quamar, the grind consistency of the rr55 OD is fab, super fluffy and dosed into the centre of the portafilter, it is not stepless but unlike the rr45 it is a very fine micrometric adjustment, the Super jolly is stepless and can be very accurately dialled into any bean, the M80 is micrometric as well and from shrinks early reports is a fine adjustment, but as far as similarities go, the m80 is in a completely different price league to both the rr55od and mazzer superjolly electronic and there is a reason for that! As i said before it would be great to get one at the grindoff and pitch against those grinders that it is apparently so similar to, and grinders that used cost significantly less.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Indeed, different price league to the super jolly, but the electronic functionality is actually even better, with a more useful display. I think it just makes the mazzer look over priced.

On my travels looking for info, one cafe reported that they preferred the flavour profile from the quamar to their resident super jolly. Take from that what you will. I will avoid saying too much more till I have spent some solid time with it. May even try to compare it to other grinders directly if I can. And get others involved in tasting to help keep it neutral. Obviously having spent £450 I'm going to want to try and justify it, but knowing me, if there's something about I don't like, I will be the very first to moan about it.

I will say this though, having used one at shakeys place, using an identical machine to my own, the rave signature tasted better from the quamar than it ever did on the mc2, vario or MDX.

I will report back once I've had a chance to play. It arrives Monday and will try to get Michael from funinacup over with his vario for a sensible comparison. Sadly i don't know anyone in edinburgh with a spare super jolly!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Let us not underestimate the power of Quamars advertising


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Do you know what i sicerelt hope the Quamar is everything it should be, as it would represent an excellent OD priced grinder, i am going to try and get one, perhaps the same burr and motor equipped doser version for the grindoff


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

The doser one is indeed a lot cheaper. Casa barista sell the doser one for over 100 euros less. There was a doser model on eBay recently for £199

I think in a world where I was considering settling for a mini-e, to find something with the same functionality, more power and a good size for a UK kitchen, was great. I'm not saying it will be perfect, but it ticks enough boxes to keep me happy









I don't spend money lightly..... I'm Scottish


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Quamar-M80-State-of-the-Art-Coffee-Grinder-Manual-version-/221235904579?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item3382b00043


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i know thats the one i have seen, so lets see if i can get it!!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd be very curious ( or heartbroken ) to see how it holds up!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

actually no you wont shrink because basically if the qamar satisfies everyting you desire in a grinder then that is perfect, my want is to assess it against the others so that those that wish too buy a replacement grinder will have a clear picture of all the options, granted i cant portray the doseless qualities but then it wouldnt be less than £250 either....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Perhaps i can get the m80 in the grindoff clash of the titans?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

By then. If you don't have one, I might be willing to loan mine hehe


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if it is that good i will have one


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Been following that one for a while now i think its on its 3rd or 4th relisting tried to get a buy it now off him a while ago but at that time he was adament that it was one of the best grinders you could buy and wouldn't entertain me, don't know about now though

Robert


----------



## MrDecaf (Apr 1, 2013)

I own a K3 touch and have a love hate relationship with it. So, as a mini review there is on the positive side:

* Looks good

* Built to last

* Appears to grind well enough and creates good shots

* Minimal clumping on very fine grinds

* Can grind fine enough to stop my Cherub from dispensing so no issues there

* The touch dispenses regular amounts and would work well for commercial use

* Indicator ring gives a stepless guide to a 'grind number' for when you want to switch beans

* Can grind 30,000 shots before needing a ring change...

On the hate side:

* Touch is sensitive so if you're trying to dispense into the centre of the basket you're likely to trigger a second dose

* Grind retention is about 5g. The chute is sprung and flickable to release anything but when looking up it you can see a pile of grinds waiting for the next grind to be pushed out.

* When switched to continuous the touch doesn't operate so if dispensing to weigh you have to switch the power on the side rather than push the touch lever

* From factory I went through 300g trying to calibrate because of the retention and having no idea where to initially set the grind

* Touch is time based so if you adjust the grind the timing is out of whack and needs recalibrating

* Depending on the fineness of the grind the timer can give too much or too little when at min/max setting

* Pointless sized hopper for home use

* Wallet destroyingly expensive if you buy from Fracino (My greatest purchasing disaster todate) so buy the Compak sold version not the Fracino (Same thing, just retailed differently)

* Manufacture date on mine was nine months previous so I presume it was either sent by donkey from Spain or there's a lot of stock hanging around

If you get one on the cheap its ok but paying the 400+ for it leaves a bad taste (One which is worse than any shot disaster I've pulled todate ;-) In a commercial environment it would be a rasonable grinder so it has its merits but for a home grinder where you grind infrequently or switch beans I'd personally look around for an alternative - I wouldnt buy one again if was starting from scratch.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice honest appraisal, just what people on here need, good that you shared the downsides so others might avoid the same mistakes, sorry you are disappointed though


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you for a very enlightening description/review.I had considered buying one for when /if I upgrade my machine ,from various members opinions they all suggested other machines more suitable for my (HOPEFUL) upgrade.

I can only commend you for your honest appraisal, and especially for stating the downsides which not many people are big enough to do.

Many thanks.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

I would also like to thank you for such an honest review, i am new to all this and can only go by reviews to determine what i would like and this is a nice user posting his likes and more importantly his dislikes

Robert


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

OK .from all the snippets of advice from various members and a very good piece by Mr Decaf you have convinced me not to buy a Compak k3 for my future/possible upgrade of machine. Can I have suggestions for non doser possibly used/S/hand that would fit the bill for "possible" ECM Tech,Izzo Alex,Rock Cellini . [ I live in hope but may have to amend my expectation] From previous posts I realize the better grinders =BIGGER but as long as it is not humungous I will manage to fit it in.

El carajillo AKA Frank.


----------

